# Let's see some bluegill fishing boats!



## KalamazooKid (Jun 20, 2005)

There's a popular thread for Sag Bay boats, but I'd like to see your small lake setups. I absolutely love to fish for bluegills on relatively small SW MI lakes. 

I scaled this boat way back to keep it light weight, easy to hose out after fishing, and yet very comfortable for up to 3 or even 4 people. The open floor plan, rod storage, live well, and small item storage are perfect for me. 

Tracker with a 20 HP 4 stroke Merc:


----------



## wolverines (Jan 29, 2007)




----------



## john warren (Jan 25, 2005)

no pictures at the moment , but my go to boat for any inland fishing is my 1963 montgomery wards 12 foot flatbottom row boat. with a 7.5 montgomery wards outboard, air cooled.
for big water fish i take my 17 foot paceship sloop sailboat, with just the jib up i can troll at just about the right speed for walleye. seems odd i know,, but one tank of gas to get me in and out of the harbor and i can fish all summer.


----------



## hillbillyDlux76 (Sep 29, 2014)

My boat


----------



## Opey (Feb 15, 2013)

But I have upgraded to a 4.5 horse merc.


----------



## dewy6068 (Jan 5, 2010)

This is my dual purpose boat! Just big enough for the Saginaw bay on nice days and not too big for SW Michigan inland lakes!


----------



## thill (Aug 23, 2006)

Multi-species, Lake MI salmon, shoreline browns, lake mi perch, d-river walleye and yes, inland bluegills.


----------



## wolverines (Jan 29, 2007)

wolverines said:


>


Here's a closer look at the live wells...


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

What's a bluegill Loowey??
:lol:


----------



## goinsfishin (May 27, 2013)

It does it all!


----------



## Bob Gallagher (Apr 26, 2016)




----------



## 6Speed (Mar 8, 2013)

Old thread but I'll bite since I'm very sad she's put up for the winter...


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

My little puddle jumper. 2006 Lund SSV14. 06 Mercaha 15hp. 17 Mikkkota Traxis 55#.

She has been on Huron catching Lakers but I'll never put a riveted boat into St Clair or Erie.


----------



## Scout 2 (Dec 31, 2004)

6Speed said:


> Old thread but I'll bite since I'm very sad she's put up for the winter...
> 
> View attachment 342095


Thats a gator hunter boat. Where is Troy in the picture


----------



## 6Speed (Mar 8, 2013)

Here's my real Gill ride. Birds have side finders and mapping and I run it like a robot most of the time. Just sit up front and fish and make sure a ski boat doesn't hit me!


----------



## Riverdude (Dec 21, 2017)

6Speed said:


> Old thread but I'll bite since I'm very sad she's put up for the winter...
> 
> View attachment 342095


Thats a plastic boat!


----------



## Thirty pointer (Jan 1, 2015)

6Speed said:


> Old thread but I'll bite since I'm very sad she's put up for the winter...
> 
> View attachment 342095


Ya i think your that guy who pushed me out of my spot once !


----------



## Splitshot (Nov 30, 2000)

6Speed said:


> Old thread but I'll bite since I'm very sad she's put up for the winter...
> 
> View attachment 342095


Clay, that's funny.


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

Currently looking for my old Lund 14’ DLX, or the 16.

Hi Ray!


----------



## 6Speed (Mar 8, 2013)

Shoeman said:


> Currently looking for my old Lund 14’ DLX, or the 16.
> 
> Hi Ray!


LOL, you go through boats like a girl goes thru shoes! I'll keep my eyes open Ralf.


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

6Speed said:


> Here's my real Gill ride. Birds have side finders and mapping and I run it like a robot most of the time. Just sit up front and fish and make sure a ski boat doesn't hit me!


Sweet. 
Which model is that Clay?


----------



## 6Speed (Mar 8, 2013)

Thanks Paul. My little tin boat is a 2011 Lund Rebel 1625. 50 horse 4 stroke black motor and it's tricked out for gill fishing mostly but it will pull boards and works just fine jigging on the big river. She's a good ride for me and I keep it stored inside. It should outlast me I hope! 

PS, I upgraded the stereo and the tunes and all of the electronics and that makes it a lot more fun.


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

6Speed said:


> LOL, you go through boats like a girl goes thru shoes! I'll keep my eyes open Ralf.



I do! 

So I satisfy my wife and buy this cruiser, but ......

She knows I’ve been looking and offered to buy it for me. Yes, the Rebel is the type of boat. Almost steered toward a tiller though.


----------



## 6Speed (Mar 8, 2013)

I like the trolling motor and electronics Ralf. I use the engine to make big moves and it's nice to sit behind a windshield instead of getting hit in the face with wind or rain so that's why I skipped the tiller but I did think hard about it. 

When I get to a general area I know or have mapped on the GPS, I turn the blues on and sit on the front pedestal seat with the pendent and dance a little while I fish. I know I caught more fish using the old float boats but I'm really more about enjoying my limited time off work now so I still love my Rebel and it's a perfect for me in Michigan I guess. No regrets for sure!


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

Little has changed except the electronics (and a few real old broken 10' Pinnacle rods), last year there was 3 Helix 12's, an SI model - a DI, and Megs SI - plus the 7" 859 DI.

This year I replaced the 859DI and the Helix 12 DI with a Helix 10 Mega DI and a Helix 10 Mega SI which actually fits over the wheel a little better because of the case design.












Low Q Wide band 2D Chirp, SI and DI on both ends, and I'll still have days when they just won't jump into the boat even if I'd zork'M with 16,000 watts of power....

:lol:

I liked the accuracy of my original i-Pilot Spot Lock better, but I rarely use it - and the interface with the Helix machines makes speed adjustments and to Go To function nice - if I want to go from one hole to another and re-rig - I just point it or Go To using i-Pilot _Link_...

I'd do about the same as you Sixxx but I'll need to make sure I don't doze off @ 3AM - the big boats make a helluva clang if you're snoring....LOL!

:mischeif:

I seem to keep breaking stuff though...


----------



## jstfish48162 (Mar 8, 2003)

Mostly used on Erie for walleye and perch fishing but I just got her mid summer ‘18.
Inland lakes will have some visits in ‘19.


----------



## Bay BornNRaised (Oct 23, 2017)

Here is my pond skipper for gills and crappie. 3 1/2 hp evenrude or troling motor go anywhere all day! No launch or buddy needed for my pond jumper. Got the 16' mirrocraft w/25 for river walleyes and near shore trolling or perchin. Big 24' for the big water.


----------



## mkarpov (Jan 12, 2009)

sfw1960 said:


> Little has changed except the electronics (and a few real old broken 10' Pinnacle rods), last year there was 3 Helix 12's, an SI model - a DI, and Megs SI - plus the 7" 859 DI.
> 
> This year I replaced the 859DI and the Helix 12 DI with a Helix 10 Mega DI and a Helix 10 Mega SI which actually fits over the wheel a little better because of the case design.
> 
> ...


Nice boat!
I'm thinking of getting ipilot for mine too. Which model was your "original" that you mentioned and would you recommend that size/thrust?









Sent from my SM-N950U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

I'm running a 60" PD65v2.
I added a 1st gen i-Pilot and ran that 5 years.
Member vanj85 bought it for $100 because Jason is a friend knowing the beeper/speaker didn't work.
Told me it was the best hundred bucks he ever spent on fishing gear!
LOL
I've had the i-Pilot Link on the same motor I've owned for at least 7-8 years... 3 or more with Link.

You can't get the link anymore, but they still have the Gen 2 i-Pilot for the non- Bluetooth legacy i-Pilot.
The Bluetooth models are better and pricey.


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

The 70 lb PD BT i-Pilot or 80 lb Terrova would pull your boat around very well mkarpov.


----------



## TK81 (Mar 28, 2009)

sfw1960 said:


> Little has changed except the electronics (and a few real old broken 10' Pinnacle rods), last year there was 3 Helix 12's, an SI model - a DI, and Megs SI - plus the 7" 859 DI.
> 
> This year I replaced the 859DI and the Helix 12 DI with a Helix 10 Mega DI and a Helix 10 Mega SI which actually fits over the wheel a little better because of the case design.
> 
> ...



Finally. I now know what I am looking for. New binos. Your honey holes are toast.

And who is that hippie looking dude?

What cost more, the electronics or the truck?


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

The truck easily Dave - but the boat was less....LOL!

You Sir, are welcome to any and all of my GPS coordinates - any time, any place, I got no secrets and I share.

 :evilsmile

No need to cut the hair, it's falling out just fine.
:lol: :lol:


----------



## luckyfish (Jan 23, 2013)




----------



## piketroller (Oct 24, 2016)

luckyfish said:


> View attachment 348381
> View attachment 348383


I can see the bluegill, but those jeans look like the pants of a catfisherman. Are you hiding the kitties on a separate stringer under the yak?


----------



## Mushroom Jack (May 28, 2009)

One mans junk is another mans treasure ! Bought this boat from my neighbor for $ 100.00 Little bit of " elbow grease " and I kicked in a few extra bucks and there's my " Gill Getter ".....


----------

